# are 24 day cycles normal?



## pixy9

Hey ladies just wondering if any of you have 24 day cycles and do doctors desk this as normal. I think its to short to b able to conceive. Any advice would b great.xxx


----------



## Honor77

Hi *pixy9*,

I saw your post and wanted to offer some reassurance with our ttc story.

I started tracking my cycles as soon as I came off the pill. My first cycle was 28 days. All subsequent cycles were 24 or 25 days, with the very odd shorter or longer cycle. I too was concerned. I was worried that I was OVing (proven through tests) but that my luteal phase was too short and that this was having an impact on my ability to conceive.

In the end, it was established that our case was MF. We therefore did a cycle of ICSI. Because the drugs you're on for fertility tx control your cycle, the length of my natural cycles was irrelevant, as it would be for you too. We got a BFP but then suffered an early miscarriage.

We have since been totally and utterly blessed with a natural BFP, so it does go to show that shorter cycles don't necessarily mean bad news.

The GP I originally saw and did tests with said that she would say that I simply OVed earlier than "average", on around CD11, but had a "normal" luteal phase, which wouldn't impact my fertility.

Hope that helps!

xxx


----------



## pixy9

hey there,

thank you for your sucess story this does give me some reassurance and congrats on your BFP.  We are just hoping and praying that a natural BFP comes our way before we start treament next year.  

many congrats again.
xx


----------



## lou3

My friend has 2 children and has 24/25 day cycles - what matters is if you ovulate not your cycle length.  Have you done tests to see if you do ovulate?


----------



## ButterflyWishes

Hi,

I have a 24 day cycle too and have just this last week approached the Doctor for help after trying to conceive for almost three years with no luck.
My doctor said that anything 25 days plus is considered normal and that just one day short would not be enough to have a significant effect of our chances.

I do however know that I ovulate around day 9-11 so this gives the egg enough time to implant so I am not worried from this point of view.

Like Lou3 says do you know if you do ovulate? Once you know this you would be able to work out if you have ashort Lutheal Phase or not, which is more likely to affect your chances than the actual length of your cycle?

Good Luck.x


----------



## Quadzilla

Pixy, I tracked my cycles via bbt for 2 years. They ranged from 24 to 28 days. I ovulated anywhere between CD 12 to 17 so my luteal phase was 11 days, on the short side. The fertility clinic doubled my progesterone on the first ivf via trans vaginal crinone. and the second clinic prescribed gestone injections which I feel contributed to our success. 
Your luteal phase may be fine though but if a bit short maybe extra progesterone may help . Depends on yours and your clinics perspective.
Lots of babydust for March


----------

